# Got CHEATED by HP Service Centre. Stole my RAM, what else  have they tricked?



## mikael_schiffer (Feb 28, 2015)

So i finally got back my HP G6 2005ax which i had given for motherboard replacement way back in July 2014.
Unfortunately, my brother went to pick it up  and he didnt check the laptop at the service centre.
When i finally checked the laptop...

1) The entire hard disk content is different. There is not a faintest sign of ANY of my old files. Instead, it is packed with movies, songs, and pictures of some dude with his family. Across all partitions it is filled half way with useless crap. Moreover it says Hitachi brand

2) My 4GB DDR3 1333Mhz RAM is missing. It was  Transcend brand, bought from Snapdeal. The current one shows as 800MHZ though i think my laptop came with 1333Mhz RAM. kindly confirm...


Anyways, i have posted some screenshots of the internals as of now. Can other HP G6 2005ax owner confirm the specs? I am worried they did some more *ghotala* on my laptop internals 

HDD
*i.imgur.com/FpMzu1A.jpg

Motherboard
*i.imgur.com/KNnLtWU.jpg

Kindly help me out. Tomorrow is Sunday, so i cant do anything. i have to confront them on Monday and i need some strong data to fight with them. I dont want them to claim that _"this was what your laptop came with when you gave us"_


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 28, 2015)

If there is some one eles' data on the HDD then what more proof do you need?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 28, 2015)

Its that some other person's laptop I think which they gave your brother by mistake. Try to contact the service centre via phone ASAP.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Mar 1, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> If there is some one eles' data on the HDD then what more proof do you need?



I think they reformatted the hard drive and simply transferred files from pre existing laptop which is of the same model

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> Its that some other person's laptop I think which they gave your brother by mistake. Try to contact the service centre via phone ASAP.



The service centre is closed. Will have to wait till monday

- - - Updated - - -

can anyone confirm if i got the original G6 2005ax motherboard? I am worried they put a shitty motherboard


----------



## prashantvrm (Mar 1, 2015)

If this is your laptop 
HP Pavilion G6-2005AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB/ 1.5GB Graph) Rs.33000 Price in India - Buy HP Pavilion G6-2005AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB/ 1.5GB Graph) Sparkling Black Online - HP : Flipkart.com

Then is seems you have correct motherboard
But cannot confirm for RAM.
You better go back to service center.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Mar 1, 2015)

Ya thats the one


----------



## $hadow (Mar 1, 2015)

You have to contact CC regarding this. MoBo looks fine.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Mar 21, 2015)

Guys, i cant seem to get my dedicated graphics from running


*i.imgur.com/8QJmL43.jpg

1) Firstly, i dont have that option that lets me choose High performance or Balanced Performance for specific games. As far as i can recall, it used to be the second option the the drop down Menu, when you right click the  desktop

2) In the AMD Catalyst Control Center, under Performance option, I AM SURE there used to be an  option to choose between Dual Graphics or Single Graphics or some sh*t like that. Now there is only one option,ie.CPU power adjustment

Did i get the wrong motherboard? Did i get a motherboard that doesn't have the dedicated graphic chip? Did the HP Service Center give me the wrong inferior motherboard ?


EDIT: I am running Catalyst Verion 14.9  and AMD Catalyst Suite version 14.301.1001  . I think its called Omega drivers or something. it got autodetected and downloaded from AMD's site


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 21, 2015)

^ Open Device Manager and see if there is a yellow exclamation mark on any of the drivers. Also check under the Display Adapters.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Mar 21, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ Open Device Manager and see if there is a yellow exclamation mark on any of the drivers. Also check under the Display Adapters.



No exclamation marks. There is only one item under Display Adapters---

AMD Radeon HD7640G

- - - Updated - - -

One more thing, i checked the BIOS, and it says under Notebook Model= Hp Pavalion g7 Notebook PC

This laptop is HP g6 2005AX


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 21, 2015)

mikael_schiffer said:


> No exclamation marks. There is only one item under Display Adapters---
> 
> AMD Radeon HD7640G
> 
> ...



Are you sure you weren't given somebody else's laptop from the service centre?


----------



## $hadow (Mar 21, 2015)

There is certainly some problem in the service center. Looks like the mixed up someone's else laptop with yours.


----------



## ico (Mar 21, 2015)

Something is certainly wrong.

But as far as the case for RAM is concerned, DDR stands for *Double Data Rate.*

My laptop's RAM runs at 1333 Mhz. Guess what Speccy shows? Half of it. This is normal.

If Speccy says 800 Mhz for your RAM? That means it is running at 1600 Mhz. If 400 Mhz, then hmmm.

*i.imgur.com/h4G3fvM.png


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Mar 21, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Are you sure you weren't given somebody else's laptop from the service centre?



The body of the laptop is mine for sure!! The scratches and dents, all done by me.

However i am sceptical about the internals.

See they took nearly 8 months to do a 1 day job. Reason, lack of availability of G62005 motherboard.
So after several months of frustration, they must have put whatever similar motherboard they found, hoping that i wouldnt know.

* So can anyone confirm that my motherboard is NOT the original G6 2005ax motherboard?
Is the motherboard ACTUALLY lacking the dedicated graphics (7670), or does windows fail to show it due to driver issues or bugs or something.
I need to be 100% sure, and correct about my argument, before i confront them (again) *


----------



## ico (Mar 22, 2015)

mikael_schiffer said:


> The body of the laptop is mine for sure!! The scratches and dents, all done by me.
> 
> However i am sceptical about the internals.
> 
> ...


can you boot in Ubuntu Live and post the output of:

*lspci*

and

*lsusb*

My room-mate has G6-2005AX, I can confirm.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Mar 22, 2015)

ok if you say so... ill install UBUNTU Live..

- - - Updated - - -

WHich one SHould i install ?
[link]*www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads[/link]

Didnt find anything called Ubuntu Live


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 22, 2015)

mikael_schiffer said:


> ok if you say so... ill install UBUNTU Live..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Download LTS 14.04 and install it on a pendrive. That's what you call Ubuntu Live USB Drive.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Mar 23, 2015)

Sad, its 1 GB download doesnt ur freind have normal windows?

- - - Updated - - -

Ok i talked to the HP guys, they *finally confessed*
They confirmed its actually a motherboard for HP G7 22xxxx something something laptop. It was the closest they could find that was compatible with my laptop. Talk about taking decision without customer's consent! 

Anyways, now i am in a jeopardy:

*Shall i carry on with this inferior graphic version of my old laptop

Or 

Return the motherboard and get my Rs 11,000 refunded   AND make my laptop 100% un-usable, because there are no spare parts and stocks of this relic of a laptop with HP.. *


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 23, 2015)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Sad, its 1 GB download doesnt ur freind have normal windows?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Since you can't change the GPU of laptops in this budget, ask them to buy back the whole laptop for the price you paid for it.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Mar 24, 2015)

Buy back the laptop?? Why would they buy a spoiled 3 yr old laptop??


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 24, 2015)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Buy back the laptop?? Why would they buy a spoiled 3 yr old laptop??



Didn't knew it was 3 years old. Anyway, return that mobo and get your laptop's mobo from aliexpress, amazon or ebay.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Mar 24, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Didn't knew it was 3 years old. Anyway, return that mobo and get your laptop's mobo from aliexpress, amazon or ebay.


Lol, been searching since last year.. No where to be found.. All there is are those intel ones... Never gonna buy any Amd product. Ever..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 24, 2015)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Lol, been searching since last year.. No where to be found.. All there is are those intel ones... Never gonna buy any Amd product. Ever..



I did find it 
*www.digit.in/forum/laptops-netbook...-my-laptop-parts-post2212076.html#post2212076


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Mar 28, 2015)

You just said "they can be found here"
I looked there and i dont see it.
Links would be more helpfull


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 28, 2015)

640893-001 | eBay

Shop 640893-001 online - Buy 640893-001 for unbeatable low prices on AliExpress.com


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Mar 30, 2015)

They are not for 2000 series laptops


----------

